

Why the normative form of IETF standards is ASCII - enduser
http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ietf/current/msg60589.html

======
enduser
More detailed information about why the IETF continues to use ASCII (and not
UTF-8) from Martin Rex:

[http://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/ietf/current/msg60573.h...](http://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/ietf/current/msg60573.html)

